
Show HN: Freshpoint – minimalist sass setup with your favorite UI library - Kagerjay
https://github.com/vincentntang/freshpoint
======
Kagerjay
so some context

I'm work with different startups and teams at times, everyone has a different
opinion of what UI library to use on top of React, Angular, Vue

At the end of the day we always have to write a small minimalistic sass
library because from my experience that's what most people are comfortable
with

I find myself constantly writing the same boilerplate so I wrote this instead.
Also its super opinionated, based on my experiences of what I liked / disliked
about ideas such as Atomic Design principles etc. And what worked / didn't
work when working with different teams

Designed to be used with bootstrap, material UI, or just standalone

I personally don't like using CSS-in-JS because it takes too long for me to
write, requires the team to understand, and requires too much tooling imo

